# Kleine bürstenlose Servomotoren



## whatisnesps (22 Dezember 2008)

Passend zum kompakten Servoverstärker JetMove 105 bietet der Ludwigsburger Steuerungshersteller Jetter mit der JL1-Reihe kleine bürstenlose Servomotoren in den Varianten 0,1 Nm oder 0,3 Nm Nennmoment an. Beide Ausführungen sind mit und ohne Haltebremse erhältlich. Mit den Flanschmaßen 37 x 37 mm und einer Länge von 81 - 111 mm sind sie sehr kompakt gebaut. Die Motoren sind standardmäßig in der Schutzart IP64 ausgeführt und können bis zu einer Maximaldrehzahl von 12000 U/min betrieben werden. Damit wird das Angebot an Servomotoren im unteren Leistungsbereich komplettiert. Klassische Anwendungen für diese Art von Antrieben finden sich zum Beispiel bei Verschraubautomaten, Wickelmaschinen, Handling- und Montageautomaten, Textilmaschinen, Robotern und in der Medizintechnik.


----------

